# Directional AT Tires



## svk (Oct 8, 2020)

I got a great deal on a directional all terrain tire for my truck and then found another one to match. They are on the back of my truck and I have less aggressive tires on the front. Do these wear significantly when ran on the front? I need to replace my two fronts before the snow flies.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Oct 8, 2020)

SVK on a typical directional tire application the biggest purpose is to help tread pattern to pump water out the side of the tire. This is done so that the tire remains in contact with ground or pavement more. It is some what like a curved paddle to hook water when paddling. If one turns paddle backwards it does not grip the water as well thus less traction. Most people and many 4X4 vehicles use less aggressive tires on front of vehicles. Here many people get extra wheels to switch tires around easier saving partially worn tires for summer use and the best for the winter. Thanks


----------



## CentaurG2 (Oct 8, 2020)

We usually run directional snow tires here. I have not noticed any additional wear associated with them as long as you keep them rotated. You can only swap them front to back on the same side. I have only used them on front wheel drive cars. Rear wheel drive, we usually don’t rotate tires at all. Gives you better ride at the cost of shorter tire life.


----------

